
Parking Reform Will Save the City - jseliger
https://www.citylab.com/perspective/2019/09/parking-lot-urban-planning-transit-street-traffic-congestion/598504
======
masonic
" _One space_ in a parking structure, therefore, costs more than the _entire
net worth of more than half of all Hispanic and black households in the
country._ "

If only Citylab ever bothered to fact check, they'd have caught what a
ludicrous statement that is.

~~~
maxharris
I suspect you're getting caught on a grammatical issue or a typo. He's _not_
referring to the net worth of all of those households _combined_. I'd re-read
the sentence (perhaps just a little more charitably this time).

What do you make of the other points he makes?

~~~
masonic

      He's not referring to the net worth of all of those households combined
    

That's _exactly_ what is written; it's not ambiguous. You can try to argue
that he _meant_ something different.

    
    
      What do you make of the other points he makes?
    

It's already proven wrong.

In areas with commerce but no parking, the "parking" demand is just
externalized upon others, mainly in the form of "double parking" (stopping in
traffic lanes).

Those carfree San Franciscans are still using Amazon and Doordash and Ubereats
and Chewy and grocers etc. like crazy, creating _more_ vehicle trips (and of
_larger vehicles_ ) than if they drove and picked up their own purchases in
combined trips like to/from work.

It's like Leonardo DiCaprio and Roger Waters flying their private jets across
oceans to give speeches about how _everyone else_ releases too much CO2.

